# Who has helped you out?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Many of us who are passionate about our sport are here today because of the support, guidance, and friendship of mentors. I just want to start this thread out by saying thanks to Chris Booth from Rough and Ready Company. Chris has helped me out tremendously with birds and guidance. If not for Chris' generosity, I would not have my outstanding birds. Thank you Chris.

Please feel free to mention your mentors/friends. It is these relationships that we have that are more valuable than the positions on the score sheet and the pool monies that are won on a week to week basis.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Without Renee (Lovebirds) I wouldnt have any birds today 
She sent me my first two breeder pairs free of charge 
she knows SOOO much about racing pigeons and shares the knowledge with all of us here on this forum and also on other forums 
Renee is the bestest!!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Without Renee (Lovebirds) I wouldnt have any birds today
> She sent me my first two breeder pairs free of charge
> she knows SOOO much about racing pigeons and shares the knowledge with all of us here on this forum and also on other forums
> Renee is the bestest!!!!!!!!


same here, when I was starting out and building my loft could not of done it without Renee's opinions and help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually, I had no one. That's why I'M determined to help anyone who is new or wants or needs help.
We got into pigeons in general back in 2000. About 6 months after getting our first pigeons and building a loft, we joined a club. From the day we joined, until the day we left MI, not ONCE did ANY member EVER call us to see how we were doing or if we needed anything. One member gave us a three birds. One was an old cock bird that had seen his better days and the other two birds were youngsters that didn't even have a band on their leg. 
We went to a few meetings and the club had a club house that we went to a few times to socialize (if you want to call it that).......the people were unfriendly and 90% of the time we spent there, hardly anyone even talked to us and when they did, all they could say is how we didn't have snowballs chance in hell of competeing, much less winning because of where we were located. To this day, I'm SO glad we didn't ever race birds there. There's no doubt in my mind that many birds would have been lost by me, and not knowing what the heck I was doing, we probably wouldn't have stood a chance of winning anything..........
So............for two years before I ever flew my first race, I read everything I could get my hands on and we've made it a point to always be available to any new people. They know they can call me any time and I'll give them the most honest answer I can and help them all I can.
So, those of you who have mentors......cherish them and thank them, because if everyone was like the first pigeon flyers I met, this sport would be long dead and gone by now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank You Renee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Without Renee (Lovebirds) I wouldnt have any birds today
> She sent me my first two breeder pairs free of charge
> she knows SOOO much about racing pigeons and shares the knowledge with all of us here on this forum and also on other forums
> Renee is the bestest!!!!!!!!





spirit wings said:


> same here, when I was starting out and building my loft could not of done it without Renee's opinions and help.


Thank you both. 
Guess yall were typing while I was typing........


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*From my experience when I was a teen...*

My friend (Manny Boy) from the Philippines got me into pigeons (back home we call them "pigeon owls")...

In the US, no one got me into my pigeon hobby...Caught my first homer in the backyard...Look for a fancier closer to me then bought two hens and a cock and he became my mentor...I do thank the angel from Lovebirds Loft ...Even though she know I don't race (yet)...Trusted me and gave two hens...Thanks again Renee and say thank you to Everett too...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Asside from all the wonderful people here on pigeon talk, I have to say that Mr. Warren Smith has done everything from supply birds, listen to me vent, provide guidance, tell me when I was being an idiot, etc. etc.!

He is everything anyone could possible want in a mentor and I would suggest to anybody that they listen to what he has to say (let alone throw down some cash and get in line for some of those Ludo babies that will be coming out of his loft soon!)

Dan


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I have had Renee give me some advice also, I have won a few young bird races,
I have also took third in the first race of old bird, and first and second in the third race.
Thanks to Renee for telling me about open loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I got my first homers from J.F. Morgan. The majority of my 'firsts' in breeds came from him. If it weren't for the homers, well, I wouldn't be racing now would I  I've still got one hen left of his, and quite a few young and old birds who have some of the blood in them. I'm pretty sure these were just plain ole homers, but the babies from those plain ole homers, are doing pretty good as racers.

Now on to the racing part. I got my first official racing pigeons from Renee as well  Both the birds I won with last year had a parent from her. I've had a lot of help learning from my club members, and I'm glad to have them. I couldn't ask for a better group of guys to race with. According to my dad, since I've start racing, I've gained another uncle and several new grandpa's, LOL. Also in my combine, is Guy Richardson. Not only has he given me a lot of advice, but he's given me some great birds too.

And last but not least, there's one more person I need to thank, and that's Matt Dewitt. He's taught me SO much in the past year, a lot of which has really helped me. It would have been hard to do this without him. I'd also be a bit bored, since we talk about pigeons 24/7  He's my best pigeon buddy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have learned much from a few key people. The most influential would be Vern Crawley of Durango Colorado. If not for him I would not be where I am today. Also the guidance of all in Pigeon Talk has been beneficial. 

Others that have helped me are Gary Miller and Anthony Tapia of the Albuquerque Club, Glen Gleason from Grand Junction Co, and Mark (Ace) from up North. 

Randy


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have quite a list. It would go something like this. Ken Munson (Whitesnmore), Randy Hill (Hillfamilyloft), Richard Clark of Top Gun Loft, Ed Minvielle of Siegel's Pigeon Supply, Larry Fatalski of Detroit Mi. and The late John Longaker from Origon who was my AU mentor until his passing last year.

There are many others who have helped guide me in the right direction. Just to list a few of them. Yes, Thank you Renee!!!, The FM Club race sec. Bob Kinney and Warren Smith. Warren even Helped more than he wanted to. 

Ace


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

I can only wish I had somebody help me. But, I'm all alone...learning on my own....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wind, there is much to be said about Gleaning your own info. and Learning on your own. I had no real mentor, just a whole lot of people that i could ask a Question or two of now and then... Some times being Self taught is an advantage... Dave


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

My main mentor would probably be Pipa.be  But first came Gary Hegner he guided me through meds, feeding, widowhood, doublewidowhood, and many more things i couldnt have figured out myself.He probably gave out close to 400+birds in a 10yr span since ive known him to kids wanting them. Then he helped us build a club from scratch, we were just a bunch of kids from the GHETTO and he had a good heart to help us boy'z out and i thank him for this till this day, now everyones all grown up and can hold their own on the race sheets. 

Also cant forget about this forum thx for being oh so kind to everyone guys!!!!
Learning as we go.

*Heres a PAT ON THE BACK to all the kind people in here*

 

Xiong


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Lots of people posting here. My mentor here locally is Steve Schnitkey, my AU mentor Tim Raess and brother Tony, Tad Fliczkowski, Jim Gabler, Don Kelsey, Linda (red rose lofts), and Vince Janson. All these people gave me some very nice birds and I thank them greatly.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

It's Sam Barfield's fault! He gave me a basket and two white birds for my daughter to release at her wedding two years ago June. I was hooked that day and have been since. Sam is my mentor, adviser, and bird supplier; but this forum is also my mentor and adviser. Lovebirds, spirit wings and Trees Gray have advised me the most on the care and love of birds, SmithFamilyLoft and learning the most on breeding and tracking, Luckyt on hawks, but mostly everyone here has an opinion and desire to help. Sam told me I could ask 100 pigeon owners and get 100 answers. So Luckt is right about gleaming your own info, and this forum is a wealth of information is which to gleam from.

I thank you all,
Tony


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

My mentors have been my brother, who got started before I did and he was having too much fun for me not to get involved, and a man named Homer "Mac" McEwen in Lincoln, NE. He and my brother gave me most of my original Sions and helped while I was making my mistakes! He has since passed on and I miss him greatly!

Ralph


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I received help from out of area guys such as Warren Smith, Bruce Hammond and Steve Mistler. Not just with birds, but advise and with encouragement. A Mentor is almost a must to be successful in this sport.
Ken


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I wish to thank my brother's friend Marvin for being my mentor. He is the person who gave me my pigeons here in America resurrecting an old hobby. I also wish to thank the forum members at PT here because I consider you all as my mentors. And to those people who made pigeon websites that everyone can read I give my thanks as well. Thank you to George Simon as well for giving me some pigeons.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I would like to thank Joel Alvarez. http://www.propigeonloft.com Without him I would have no birds. I would also like to thank everyone on here who has given me advice.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ace in the hole said:


> ....... Warren even Helped more than he wanted to.
> 
> Ace



Yea Ace....that was a little sneaky !...... 

Someone mentioned "Self Taught", well I think a good mentor, must encourage one to do one's "homework"....If you think a mentor simply is an automatic answering machine, then I think a very important point is lost or missing. Sometimes the best answer to a question, is another question. Even the best and most experienced mentor, does not have all the answers. So looking towards a mentor more as a guide, then as an "expert" with all the answers, is from my perspective, how one should view a mentor.

Rather then repeating myself, I will once again share the story of my orginal mentor. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=60296&postcount=14 

Today, I have a number of gifted fanciers, who have been willing to share of their time with me. I'm not going to drop their names in this post, only because I'm not so sure that it would be in good taste, as I would look like a "name dropper". Some are well known, and some are not, all of them have forgotten more about pigeons, then I even remember.


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a good thread, it has always been and should always be good practice to honor and remember those that has helped you.

As for me, I am pretty much self taught. I learned everything up to date by myself. A lot of the people I bought birds from just gave me their birds, take my money and .....

And like many of you said, teaching yourself is another great way learn but sometimes it would help if you could turn to someone for SOME advice. That is kinda how I feel sometimes, but this forum has been very good at substituting for a mentor. So I would like to thank all of you.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I never had a mentor in pigeon racing. But I guess my mentor in life was my grandmother who raised me. To sum up her outlook and training to me would be this phrase that she would say many times over my childhood:

"Walter Jay. If something is worth doing, it is worth doing right". (this was usually proceeded by me not doing a chore incorrectly or lazily) 

That is the outlook I have concerning most things in my life.

On a side note:

A neighbor of mine back in the late 70's and early 80's was an older man named Frank Governale (he may have been a past AU President. I am not sure). I joined the Original City Homing Club (OHC) and he was the man to beat.

We lived just a few houses away from each other in Cleveland and even though he was a crusty old geezer and I was a young Marine full of myself, we had pigeons in common. I obtained a few from him (for money that in todays terms would be a song, but back then was a lot for "pigeons", by a military guy with three kids). Maybe 10 to 15 dollars a piece or something like that.

I won my first race EVER with a bird from him. A 100 mile young bird race. The older guys in the club said it was luck (it was), but I did well in all of the races I entered. Back then Franks' birds were called "Governales". I have never heard the term since he passed. He died just a few years after I met him. I had never met his wife but was interested in obtaining some of his breeders after he died. Word was that she just wanted to get rid of them. I was too embarrassed to approach her about getting Franks' birds as he had just died and I didn't feel that it was the appropriate thing to do.

However, the birds had to be fed and watered and such, so I thought I would just offer to her my services to take care of them until she did whatever she was going to do with them. His loft was a second floor loft that had to be accessed via a ladder and I did not think that she could do it.

I approached her about taking care of them for her and she told me that the "pigeon flyers" had come and got his birds. I asked her if someone bought them all and she said "No, they just came and got them".

I did not hear anyone from the club Frank and I raced with, ever mention any of Franks' birds. So, I do not know who obtained them.

Frank was by no means a great guy IMO. But he was a great pigeon racer.

Like a lot of flyers I have met over the years. But I also have met some really great guys that were great racing pigeon flyers.

I guess that is just life. There are great guys that are great baseball players, and there are not so great guys that are great baseball players. I have never actually met in person, a female pigeon racer.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, nice words spoken about many of you on here. I hope to learn much here. I've always been a self learner, but I really want to do this right so I will probably ask many questions. I am trying to locate a couple white pigeons for my daughters wedding in June. Once I do, I realize I may lose them because it is so close to wedding time and I may not have enough time to get them homed. I hate the idea of losing them, but right now, I don't have anyone around here with pigeons. I may just have to scrub my plans of releasing them at her wedding. Regardless, I am going to raise some and offer that service to others later on. I also want to try to get some youngsters involved with pigeons, so they can learn more about life. Great thread everyone and thanks to those who have given so many people happiness with this great hobby.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Pigeontalkers,

I don't have any whites, now I regret that I don't. Surely someone on this site that has young whites could help this man out. If he gets the birds within the next week or two he could still have them far enough along to release from a short distance if his daughter is getting married somewhere relatively close to where he lives. If they are getting married at a distance too far their must be a white homing pigeon fancier close enough to help a father out with his daughter's wedding. Who knows you may just become a mentor yourself or find a new lifelong friend. I'm just sorry I don't have any whites to help you with Tenman1. If all else fails and we can't find you some whites I'm sure that people on this site would give you young to settle and release for you daughter even if they weren't white. I know I will if you need them.

Ralph


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Tennman1 said:


> Wow, nice words spoken about many of you on here. I hope to learn much here. I've always been a self learner, but I really want to do this right so I will probably ask many questions. I am trying to locate a couple white pigeons for my daughters wedding in June. Once I do, I realize I may lose them because it is so close to wedding time and I may not have enough time to get them homed. I hate the idea of losing them, but right now, I don't have anyone around here with pigeons. I may just have to scrub my plans of releasing them at her wedding. Regardless, I am going to raise some and offer that service to others later on. I also want to try to get some youngsters involved with pigeons, so they can learn more about life. Great thread everyone and thanks to those who have given so many people happiness with this great hobby.


Tenman1......although I know that you're heart is in the right place, what you're planning on doing is a bad thing. I'm would hope that your daughter would be heartbroken to know that you turned birds loose at her wedding, for them to just get lost. I read this post earlier this morning and did some searching and I don't find anyone close to you that has a white release business. If you can't find someone to do this right, then you need to scrap the idea all together. Until you've seen a pigeon that is almost dead from starvation, you have no idea what it is that you would put the birds through, just to have them at your daughters wedding. It's not worth the birds suffering so that you, your daughter and the guests can have about 30 seconds of "oohing and awwing"..........
I sure hope that you will reconsider a release if it can't be done properly.
Now, if your daughters wedding is somewhere other than Waverly, TN and you care to post that location, I'll be happy to try to track someone down that might have a couple of white birds that they would be willing to release for you. 
There are release businesses in TN, but most of them are in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

what about a racing club near the location of the wedding
someone MIGHT have a few white or almost all white homers that can be rented or loaned for the release
just a thought


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> what about a racing club near the location of the wedding
> someone MIGHT have a few white or almost all white homers that can be rented or loaned for the release
> just a thought


That's what I was thinking too. I'll have to go through the AU and IF lists......the IF is pretty easy to search through, but the AU band lists has NO WAY to do a search..........I'll look though.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is the closest club listed with the IF. You might call Karl and see if he can help at all. Don't know till you ask. 


NAS
Nashville R P C
Karl Stadie
6651 Piney River Rd. N.
Bonaqua, TN 37025
(931) 670-6664


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's an AU club I found. 


CHRISCOS LOFT 
Club Secretary : CHRIS PINKERTON 
City : CUNNINGHAM 
State : TN 
Phone No. : 931-387-2559


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, what a response. Thanks all. I didn't mean to sound like a poor lost soul out there begging for help, that is not my nature, but your responses are very kind in deed. 
Lovebirds, I kinda alluded to the idea of scrubbing my plans on a release in my post and after reading more and more on this site, I definately will not release birds if I cannot do it properly. 
On another note all, I found someone on here that goes by the handle TRIPP. We have talked and he thinks he can sell me some whites. If this works out, I may be able to get them by April 11th. My daughters wedding is June 6th. She will be getting married less than 1 mile from where we live. If I am able to get these birds by then, do you think they will have enough time in my loft to make it back safely? If so, how would you go about the process of getting them ready for this short flight home?

Once again, thank you for the very friendly responses and concern. Maybe things will work out, but if not, no big deal. But thanks anyhow everyone.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lovebirds, the Bonaqua site is only about 40 miles from me. I will try to talk with him, thanks for that listing.


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Tenman1,

If you need help or some answers you can post on my user cp anytime! Getting ready to start is sometimes difficult but never impossible!

Ralph


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks pigeon racer. So far I have got my almost done loft clean and de-bugged. I need to do a little more work on it to be ready for birds. Rain is slowing me down. I want the loft to remain very dry before I attempt to put any birds in it, so I need a couple more smalll modifications before it's ready. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

He is going to have to sale you young birds. I'm in Atlanta, Ga. I can check with my mentor and see if he has any birds soon to get off the nest. When will your loft be ready? How many young birds are you looking for? How many do you plan to release at the wedding. You need birds ASAP if you want them to fly back to your loft. they need three weeks to loft fly then you take them on the road. 1 mile out is ok and part of the road training, but you need to start NOW. *(Read the Sticky on training.)*I have whites but none young enough to imprint to your loft. If Sam has any he sales them for twenty-five a piece. I could meet you somewhere the other side of Chattannoga on I40 if you are interested and Sam has Birds for you.

PS Be ready to lose some birds. Sam told me if you do not want to lose any bird than do not have them!


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Tenman1,

Big T is right about losing birds, no one likes it, but it's going to happen. Hopefully with help from this site we can keep losses to a minimum! Good luck!

Ralph


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

pigeon_racer said:


> Tenman1,
> 
> Big T is right about losing birds, no one likes it, but it's going to happen. Hopefully with help from this site we can keep losses to a minimum! Good luck!
> 
> Ralph


that is so true , theres no avoiding it but being smart about training your birds does help


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

A hawk Attack wont help


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Yea Ace....that was a little sneaky !......
> 
> Someone mentioned "Self Taught", well I think a good mentor, must encourage one to do one's "homework"....If you think a mentor simply is an automatic answering machine, then I think a very important point is lost or missing. Sometimes the best answer to a question, is another question. Even the best and most experienced mentor, does not have all the answers. So looking towards a mentor more as a guide, then as an "expert" with all the answers, is from my perspective, how one should view a mentor.
> 
> ...


I thought, why not share the picture of my orginal mentor. Somewhere on an orginal thread, I may have used it, but everything got wiped out the other day, so if it was on another thread, it's not there now. The picture was taken in 2003, just a few yards from where my orginal loft once stood. This was the last bright sunny afternoon that Earl and I shared together. The day was perfect in every way, and I will cherish the memory of that day for the rest of my life. 

He shared many afternoons over the decades, and I often thought to myself, that he repeated himself. But, he wanted to drill into my thick head some very basic concepts. I remember my first "Big" money race later in the year, that was a YB auction race. On the day of that race, the bird folded it's wings and dropped into the loft like a true champ ! I remember yelling to my wife.."My God ! Earl was Right !" the bird won 1st place in this Combine event, winning thousands of dollars, and I was hooked !

It was Earl, who had picked out the sire from a bunch of birds I had purchased in 2002 as being "The One"....and every winner since, as had that bird somewhere in the pedigree. Thus the bird was named the "Duke of *Earl*". Hardly a week goes by, that I don't think of some sunny afternoon that we shared together over the years. And thankfully, I have a video collection of tapes in my head, in which I can refer to, and replay in my head. 

Good, Bad, or Indifferent, I would not own pigeons, or be sharing any pigeon stories, if it were not for this gentleman. 

And in a weird twist of fate, I only discovered in recent years, that we shared some relatives. Turns out, my Dad's middle name was mispelled on his birth certificate and was simply left go, and my mother confirmed this. My middle name is Russel, like my Dad's, but the orginal intention was for my Dad's middle name to be spelled Ressel, like his father's....as in Earl *Ressel*. The middle name was given to my grand father, to honor the Ressel family connection, which is now lost in time.

At any rate, here is the picture of me and my friend Earl Ressel.


----------



## windaidedaviary (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunny day indeen, Warren. The kind that we always remember...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

My mentor George Warga sure didnt talk alot but he sure did know his birds and also liked putting me to work lol


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I thought, why not share the picture of my orginal mentor. Somewhere on an orginal thread, I may have used it, but everything got wiped out the other day, so if it was on another thread, it's not there now. The picture was taken in 2003, just a few yards from where my orginal loft once stood. This was the last bright sunny afternoon that Earl and I shared together. The day was perfect in every way, and I will cherish the memory of that day for the rest of my life.
> 
> He shared many afternoons over the decades, and I often thought to myself, that he repeated himself. But, he wanted to drill into my thick head some very basic concepts. I remember my first "Big" money race later in the year, that was a YB auction race. On the day of that race, the bird folded it's wings and dropped into the loft like a true champ ! I remember yelling to my wife.."My God ! Earl was Right !" the bird won 1st place in this Combine event, winning thousands of dollars, and I was hooked !
> 
> ...


I must be getting old. As we get closer to December 25th, I find myself thinking of those friends, relatives and loved ones who will not be here this Christmas, but were there for me over the decades. 

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I would say this forum.i stumbled across it when I was trying to find a humane way to get pigeons out of my factory.
Then I decided I wanted to get some backyard birds to fly.i was thinking about 2_4 birds.then I started reading the racing forum and warren was nice enough to sell me two great birds.i also purchased some young birds from dennis kuhn
So now I am almost ready to try racing waiting for some eggs which should be here anyday


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

And the same to your family and loved ones!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As a kid my dad had birds after I grew up and decided to get my own birds I met Ralph= pigeon racer he gave me the best he had and on several occations I beat him with his birds. THANKS BUDDY And I have gleaned a lot of info right here on PT so thanks to all of you. And MERRY CHRISTMAS.
Dave


----------



## Caden's Aviary (Jul 14, 2010)

The best thing that has happened to me in pigeons was finding this website. I had a guy near me in MS give me 8 birds to get started but I lost all but one of them due to my ignorance. BBC Don has without a doubt been the most generous. He gave me two pedigreed babies and then turned around and gave me a pedigreed double-granddaughter of Tomba from Necaise Lofts. I would have never in a million years been able to afford birds of this quality. To some people, maybe they aren't much but to me they are an outstanding foundation for my loft; quality I never would have been able to get on my own. Jaxtech was also very generous, giving me a CBS bird and a proven racer hen along with a couple of other nice birds. I haven't raced yet, but I think these two guys have given me as good a chance as anybody for next season. Hope ya'll didn't mind me saying anything. I just saw this thread and felt ya'll should be acknowledged as great ambassadors of this sport.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Though I feel that everyone on this site has helped me out in one way, shape, form, or fashion, the man who helped spur my enthusiasm in the sport is a man named Dave Petracek (I hope I spelled your name right). Also known as Crazy_Pete on these boards. Thanks alot, Dave, I've appreciated all the help and I hope I can do the same some day.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for this thread! Lots have offered advice, Ted Givens and the members of our small club have been great.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually I went and visited "Crazy Pete" really nice guy and he was nice enough to offer me a bird because I had an odd number of breeders, but at the time I thought I had enough. Probably passed on a champion...Thanks Dave!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Caden's Aviary said:


> The best thing that has happened to me in pigeons was finding this website .....


Same here  PT is my mentor


----------

